# Local football team support.



## Jamie Ward (Jan 29, 2010)

Does anyone support the local football teams and go to any matches? I'm a keen football fan and am thinking of adopting a second team whilst in Cyprus, would like to go to a few games home and away and talk footie over a couple of beers, I hear the fans are quite exiteable! Could be good fun.:clap2:


----------



## MashMoush (Jan 27, 2010)

Football in Cyprus is all about politics...ridiculous. People ask what team the other person supports and immediately know their political views and what party they belong to (there are exceptions of course, as always). Also depends on which town you're in, majority of people in Limassol support AEL or Apollon, and in Nicosia it's APOEL or Omonia...


----------

